# Z85 saddle upgrade



## BBoneCloneMN (Oct 21, 2012)

So, I know saddles are different for everyone, but I'm looking for a starting point as I begin my search for a new saddle. 

Currently I have the Felt-branded stock saddle on my 2014 Z85. It's fine for about 30 miles, but beyond that, my rear gets horribly sore on the bike and my glutes actually get a stinging pain deep within the muscle tissue for 2-3 days afterwards. It's like nothing I've ever experienced. 

So, knowing that I'm looking for comfort over long-ish distances and am not a speed freak, what would you all recommend for saddles worth trying?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

How long have you been riding?



BBoneCloneMN said:


> So, I know saddles are different for everyone, but I'm looking for a starting point as I begin my search for a new saddle.
> 
> Currently I have the Felt-branded stock saddle on my 2014 Z85. It's fine for about 30 miles, but beyond that, my rear gets horribly sore on the bike and my glutes actually get a stinging pain deep within the muscle tissue for 2-3 days afterwards. It's like nothing I've ever experienced.
> 
> ...


----------



## BBoneCloneMN (Oct 21, 2012)

In general: 3 seasons
This bike: 450 miles


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

BBoneCloneMN said:


> In general: 3 seasons
> This bike: 450 miles


Ok, so it's not new cyclist sore butt syndrome.

My prologo is fine. I've also tried Fizik and they aren't horrible. Suggest you find a shop that has loaner saddles and try a couple for a few rides and see if you find one you like.


----------



## HIPCHIP (Apr 23, 2009)

I have a Z70 and I changed out the saddle before I walked/rode out the door. Part of the bike fit. Stock saddle just didn't work for my weight and SIT bone locations. If you can, try several, but it may take weeks before it fits you and you get used to it. 

And while I haven't done it yet, many of the seasoned riders in my group swear by Brooks saddles. They say once the leather breaks in to your butt, it is wonderful. With the Ti rails, the weight is about the same. EXPENSIVE, but they last forever.


----------



## sparafucile (Aug 14, 2014)

I also have a few riding buddies that swear by Brooks B-17 saddles. Also, make sure you have a good pair of cycling shorts. I'm assuming you have some, but they also make a huge difference on how soft a seat feels for long distances.


----------



## HIPCHIP (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm looking at a Brooks Men's Imperial B17 Narrow saddle. Only .5 lbs more than what I'm using now and supposed to be more comfortable. I have the best shorts as I learned you get what you pay for, which is one of the reasons I'm thinking about getting the leather saddle.


----------



## slomofron (Aug 8, 2013)

I bought (not for my Felt) a Terry's and I am no lady.. LOL. After I learned how to measure sit bones. So far so good.


----------



## BBoneCloneMN (Oct 21, 2012)

I'll also admit, if possible, I'd like to find a white saddle. I like the with saddle/tape that came with my bike and I'm not yet ready to toss that new bike style out the window. I'm very intrigued by the Brooks saddles, but I'm also hoping to stay under $100. 

A local shop has a Spec. Romin for $99 and I'm hoping to pick that up this weekend. If it doesn't work, their exchange policy is fair and I'll try another model.


----------

